# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Chia sẻ và thảo luận >  Những lời khuyên cho nam giới bị dài bao quy đầu

## tynatran9291

Dài bao quy đầu là hiện tượng bao quy đầu chùm kín quy đầu. Vì bao quy đầu luôn bao phủ quy đầu nên những chất cặn bẩn sẽ đọng lại gây khó khăn cho việc vệ sinh, tăng nguy cơ viêm nhiễm. Người bị bệnh bao quy đầu dài để lâu sẽ dễ gây ra hiện tượng như: viêm da quy đầu, phần da bao quy đầu với hiện tượng xung huyết, sưng lớn và chảy mủ...để lâu hơn mang thể dẫn tới hoại tử dương vật. Dưới đây là 1 số lời khuyên của những chuyên gia:

một số nguy cơ mang người bị dài bao quy đầu
- Viêm nhiễm dương vật: ví như bao quy đầu dài sẽ bao phủ lấy các tuyến ngừng thi côngĐây hài hòa với những chất cặn trong nước giải tạo nên ổ viêm. Môi trường bẩn viêm nhiễm là môi trường tuyệt vời cho vi khuẩn tăng trưởng, lâu ngày sẽ gây nên viêm nhiễm đầu dương vật thậm chí gây ung thư dương vật.
- ảnh hưởng đến sự phát triển của dương vật: Bao quy đầu dài nếu để lâu ngày sẽ ảnh hưởng tới quá trình tăng trưởng, phát dục của bao quy đầu, làm cho con đường kính đầu dương vật nhỏ trông thấy. Dương vật vững mạnh ko thường ngày ảnh hưởng rất lớn tới cuộc sống quan hệ tình dục, khó sở hữu thể đạt cực khoái.
>>xem thêm: http://suckhoedoisong.vn/phong-kham-...g-n140600.html
- Xuất tinh sớm: Người bị dài bao quy đầu do bao quy đầu bao phủ lên quy đầu dương vật khiến cho niêm mạc quy đầu ít khi phải chịu kích thích và sẽ rất mẫn cảm. thành ra khi sở hữu xúc tiếp tình dục thường dễ xảy ra hiện tượng xuất tinh sớm
- Viêm nhiễm các cơ quan khác: lúc dương vật bị viêm sẽ dẫn tới viêm đường tiết niệu, lúc viêm tuyến đường tiết niệu mang thể triệu chứng khi Đó lấp lửng, mọi người thường hay bỏ qua. Nhưng rồi vi khuẩn gây bệnh sẽ dần dần chạy ngược lên theo đường tiết niệu gây viêm tuyen tien liet, viêm tin hoàn, viêm mào tinh, viêm bọng đái và thận.
- Gây viêm nhiễm cho vợ/bạn tình: Dài bao quy đầu để lâu ngày gây viêm bao quy đầu hoặc bao quy đầu tích tụ phổ thông cặn bận, khi quan hệ tình dục sẽ lây truyền cho vợ hoặc bạn gái. Đa số bạn nữ bị viêm âm đạo, viêm lộ tuyến cổ tử cung là do chồng hoặc bạn tình bị viêm nhiễm cơ quan sinh dục lây sang qua quan hệ tình dục.
Lời khuyên cho nam giới bị dài bao quy đầu
- Chú ý vệ sinh: Đầu dương vật với phần nhiều tuyến bã tiết ra một lượng lớn bã nhờn. nếu bao quy đầu dài sẽ bao phủ lấy những tuyến ngừng thi côngĐây hài hòa sở hữu các chất cặn trong nước giải tạo nên ổ viêm. Môi trường bẩn viêm nhiễm là môi trường lý tưởng cho vi khuẩn tăng trưởng, lâu ngày sẽ gây nên viêm nhiễm đầu dương vật. phê chuẩn việc vệ sinh sạch sẽ quy đầu, để cái bỏ bựa sinh dục, đảm bảo vệ sinh sạch sẽ dương vật, quy đầu, bao quy đầu để tránh các viêm nhiễm.
>>xem thêm: https://www.24h.com.vn/tin-tuc-suc-k...83a913404.html
- tình dục lành mạnh: khi quan hệ tình dục, các động tác ko được quá kích thích, hạn chế những thương tổn ko đáng với trong quá trình quan hệ. Vệ sinh sạch sẽ sau lúc quan hệ tình dục.
- Cắt bao quy đầu: Theo lời khuyên của các chuyên gia nam học, để giải quyết hiện trạng dài bao quy đầu thì phương pháp hữu hiệu nhất là phẫu thuật cắt bao quy đầu.

Phòng Khám Đa Khoa Hoàn Cầu áp dụng khoa học cắt bao quy đầu lấn chiếm tối thiểu hàn quốc, đây chính là khoa học tiên tiến đáng tin cậy nhất hiện tại trên toàn cầu về chỉnh hình bao quy đầu. Ít tổn thương, không gây đau đớn, thời kì ngắn, không cần nằm viện, phục hồi chóng vánh, ko ảnh hưởng đến cuộc sống hàng ngày, ko gây tác dụng phụ. Đây là khoa học được phổ biến nam giới tuyển lựa.
Trên đây là 1 số thông báo can dự tới việc nam giới dài bao quy đầu. Giả dụ vẫn còn nghi vấn hãy gọi ngay đến hotline của phòng khám đa khoa Hoàn Cầu chúng tôi theo số (028) 3923 9999 để được trả lời ngay.
>>xem ngay: http://minhduy0705.over-blog.com/

----------

